# Nettoyer son clavier avec des fourmis: help



## Adrienhb (29 Janvier 2007)

Hullo,


Ça va paraître saugrenu: il y avait un post sur un blog bd dans lequel l'auteur expliquait qu'elle avait nettoyé son clavier sur lequel il y avait du jus d'orange grâce à des fourmis... euh vous ne savez pas où je pourrais le retrouver ce post?

Grand merci par avance,

A.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Au temps pour moi&#8230;


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Janvier 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Hullo,
> 
> 
> Ça va paraître saugrenu: il y avait un post sur un blog bd dans lequel l'auteur expliquait qu'elle avait nettoyé son clavier sur lequel il y avait du jus d'orange grâce à des fourmis... euh vous ne savez pas où je pourrais le retrouver ce post?
> ...



J'aurais bien une petite idée, mais j'ai pas le droit d'écrire "cul"....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Hullo




Nicolas.


----------



## flotow (30 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Nicolas.



Hello


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Janvier 2007)

*Et ensuite ?*
tu t'achètes un fourmilier pour virer les fourmis de ton clavier ?





:mouais:


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Je cherche un delco pour peugeot 106 kid.

Adresser un MP a bobbynountchak


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

(Marrant, je l'aurais presque pari&#233;    )


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Janvier 2007)

J'ai re&#231;u une proposition.
Ca vient de cote d'ivoire, j'h&#233;site un peu, je fais suivre quand m&#234;me?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai re&#231;u une proposition.
> Ca vient de cote d'ivoire, j'h&#233;site un peu, je fais suivre quand m&#234;me?


C'est un fake, je n'habite pas en C&#244;te d'Ivoire.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Fais suivre a tout hasard


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Janvier 2007)

Mais pourquoi je suis venu au Bar moi... 
Pasque sérieuse elle était ma question: il y a bien un post sur un blog où l'auteur raconte qu'elle a retrouvé son clavier nettoyé du sucre laissé par un jus d'orange grâce à des fourmis.
Et aussi bizarrement que cela puisse paraître... bé j'aurais besoin de retrouver ce post...

Bon bref... Je vous laisse partir en vrille.

A.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> il y a bien un post sur un blog o&#249; l'auteur raconte qu'elle a retrouv&#233; son clavier nettoy&#233; du sucre laiss&#233; par un jus d'orange gr&#226;ce &#224; des fourmis.


 
Ta question est s&#251;rement s&#233;rieuse, mais en tout cas moi, je comprend rien a ton explication 


Sont fortes ses fourmis quand m&#234;me... moi elles ont fini mon d&#233;m&#233;nagement ce WE


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Janvier 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Mais pourquoi je suis venu au Bar moi...
> Pasque sérieuse elle était ma question: il y a bien un post sur un blog où l'auteur raconte qu'elle a retrouvé son clavier nettoyé du sucre laissé par un jus d'orange grâce à des fourmis.
> Et aussi bizarrement que cela puisse paraître... bé j'aurais besoin de retrouver ce post...
> 
> ...


Bah d'fa&#231;on, t'as pas besoin de le retrouver le post en question : t'as toute l'histoire, l&#224;...
Les fourmis bouffent tout le sucre &#233;tal&#233; sur un clavier, ou autre chose.

T'as plus qu'&#224; trouver des fourmis serviables, voila.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Mais pourquoi je suis venu au Bar moi...
> Pasque sérieuse elle était ma question: il y a bien un post sur un blog où l'auteur raconte qu'elle a retrouvé son clavier nettoyé du sucre laissé par un jus d'orange grâce à des fourmis.
> Et aussi bizarrement que cela puisse paraître... bé j'aurais besoin de retrouver ce post...
> 
> ...


Ouais. Et on laisse aussi les autres nettoyer, c'est &#231;a ? Pourquoi ne pas se poser la question avant ?  Je ne comprendrai jamais, moi.
Enfin. Tant que les autres me font rire, c'est pas si grave


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2007)

Et apr&#232;s pour se d&#233;barrasser du fourmilier, c'est tr&#232;s dur... il n'y a que tr&#232;s peu de pr&#233;dateurs qui se chargent des fourmiliers... m'enfin, ce que j'en disais c'&#233;tait surtout pour causer, quoi!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Ah ben non. C'est tr&#232;s simple pour se d&#233;barrasser des fourmis. Une fois qu'elles ont tout nettoy&#233;, on les noie dans un gel au cyanure. Gluant, mais tr&#232;s efficace. Si si.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Et apr&#232;s pour nettoyer le clavier rempli de gel au cyanure, tu fais quoi ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

sinon y'a une solution ultime !

Ne pas laisser de jus d'orange arriver sur le clavier, ca &#233;vite de s'arracher les cheveux pour trouver des solutions a la mort moi l'troll


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

moi, vu tout le temps n&#233;cessaire pour vos op&#233;rations plus ou moins scientifiques, mine de rien j'&#233;change avec le clavier de ma copine...

ni vu ni connu, rapide efficace.

et je me concentre sur les fourmis qu'elle a a un peu partout...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

OUAIS !! Et je l'engueule parce qu'elle est vraiment pas soigneuse avec son mat&#233;riel.


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4151043 a dit:
			
		

> OUAIS !! Et je l'engueule parce qu'elle est vraiment pas soigneuse avec son matériel.


 

Rah ce pied :love: :love: :love: 


Sinon moi j'accuse un de ces chats d'avoir pourris mon clavier et je l'engueule aussi.
Finalement l'interet dans tout ca c'est que lui retombe sur la gueule.


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4151033 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non. C'est très simple pour se débarrasser des fourmis. Une fois qu'elles ont tout nettoyé, on les noie dans un gel au cyanure. Gluant, mais très efficace. Si si.



Et les pucerons, hein ? Les pucerons.

Ils deviennent quoi les pucerons ?


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Janvier 2007)

Vi j'avais le mode d'emploi... mais je cherchais le post pour illustrer mon propos.
Et je l'ai trouvé... si, si.
Donc c'est là.

Valà, valà...

Bon euh...on en était où?

A.


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Et les pucerons, hein ? Les pucerons.
> 
> Ils deviennent quoi les pucerons ?



ou sinon, on peut toujours trouver un ours et un bon coup de langue dans le sucre et hop, fingers in ze noze  et pis paf, il bouff l'iBooook


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4151023 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Et on laisse aussi les autres nettoyer, c'est &#231;a ? Pourquoi ne pas se poser la question avant ?  Je ne comprendrai jamais, moi.
> Enfin. *Tant que les autres me font rire, c'est pas si grave *



C'est pas dr&#244;le. Tu sais que c'est pas &#233;vident de trouver une t&#234;te de delco pour 106kid quand t'y connais rien en m&#233;canique.


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> [...]pas évident de trouver une tête de delco pour 106*kif* quand t'y connais rien en mécanique.



Quand on cumule avec des problèmes de lecture...

Penser à arrêter le kif ?

Pas trop de tabac dans ton clavier ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Ni dans la clope d'ailleurs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4151175 a dit:
			
		

> Ni dans la clope d'ailleurs


On appelle pas &#231;a un clope, alors.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Ouais, mais moi je fais attention &#224; la charte et &#224; notre lectorat sans cesse rajeunissant&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4151181 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais moi je fais attention &#224; la charte et &#224; notre lectorat sans cesse rajeunissant&#8230;


Vieux _schnok_!


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4151175 a dit:
			
		

> Ni dans la clope d'ailleurs





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On appelle pas ça un clope, alors.



*un *clope ? *une *clope ?

c'est kif kif


----------



## Amok (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4151036 a dit:
			
		

> Et après pour nettoyer le clavier rempli de gel au cyanure, tu fais quoi ?



Tu démontes les touches et tu les sers dans une assiette lors d'une AES. Ils sont tellement tous morphales qu'ils vont taper dedans sans faire gaffe et le temps qu'ils se rendent compte que le truc n'est pas comestible ils auront sucé tout le gel.
Bien sur, cela sous entend qu'il faut démonter les touches. Mais une fois remonté c'est nickel.

Vous me direz: il se peut que deux ou trois touches soient mangées dans la précipitation. Pas grave. L'ingéreur n'aura alors plus besoin de son clavier et c'est tout bénéfice : soit vous le récupérez tel quel (si il est clean), soit cela vous fait des touches d'avance.

Merci qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Grâce à Amok, nous avons une nouvelle insulte : "Hé Geek, vas sucer les touches de ton clavier !"  ou "T'es bon qu'à sucer les touches de clavier !"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2007)

Ach !
Moi enduirrr mon corrrr zher musculeux und moite dé bon zu d'orange et Olga, zurnomée la fourmi parze qu'elle êtrrrr trrrrès trrrafailleuse, venirrr et...


Oups, erreur de forum.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Janvier 2007)

Perso, je penche plus vers la solution de l'&#233;change de clavier avec la copine...
Et une fois que c'est fait, lui donner le tuyau des fourmis, comme &#231;a pour la St Valentin, t'as ton id&#233;e cadeau toute trouv&#233;e : un tamanoir! 

Tu fais d'une pierre deux coups, comme &#231;a. 
Et pour le tamanoir, quand il devient trop grand, faire comme tout le monde : le jeter par la cuvette des toilettes.
Ou alors, autre solution : le garder, l'engraisser, comme &#231;a on peut dire : "mais non ch&#233;rie, on ne va pas faire un enfant, on a d&#233;j&#224; un tamanoir".


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu démontes les touches et tu les sers dans une assiette lors d'une AES. Ils sont tellement tous morphales qu'ils vont taper dedans sans faire gaffe et le temps qu'ils se rendent compte que le truc n'est pas comestible ils auront sucé tout le gel.
> Bien sur, cela sous entend qu'il faut démonter les touches. Mais une fois remonté c'est nickel.
> 
> Vous me direz: il se peut que deux ou trois touches soient mangées dans la précipitation. Pas grave. L'ingéreur n'aura alors plus besoin de son clavier et c'est tout bénéfice : soit vous le récupérez tel quel (si il est clean), soit cela vous fait des touches d'avance.
> ...


 
Merci l'Amok.

Ceci dit j'ai un vieux doute avec ta solution : Mackie.
Il risque de boire l'intégralité du jus proposé avant même que les autres n'aient eu le temps de s'avoir que l'apéro était offert.


Et bien sûr, pendant ce temps Mackie aura été vomir 3 fois minimum.


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...
> 
> 
> Oups, erreur de forum.




non,non, continue, là, oui, plus à droite, encore...


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou alors, autre solution : le garder, l'engraisser, comme ça on peut dire : "mais non chérie, on ne va pas faire un enfant, on a déjà un tamanoir".



de la parole au geste... il n'y a qu'un sillon à franchir : http://www.liabilitywebzine.com/?ac=non&contenu=viewchr&id=755


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Mais pourquoi je suis venu au Bar moi...
> Pasque sérieuse elle était ma question: il y a bien un post sur un blog où l'auteur raconte qu'elle a retrouvé son clavier nettoyé du sucre laissé par un jus d'orange grâce à des fourmis.
> Et aussi bizarrement que cela puisse paraître... bé j'aurais besoin de retrouver ce post...
> 
> ...




Moi je te comprend et je sais que c'est tout à fait sérieux.
Et je ne suis pas le seul: un jour, l'Amok m'a avoué avoir recours à un pique-boeuf pour le débarasser de ses vers.


----------



## Amok (31 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je te comprend et je sais que c'est tout à fait sérieux.
> Et je ne suis pas le seul: un jour, l'Amok m'a avoué avoir recours à un pique-boeuf pour le débarasser de ses vers.



Déconseil du jour : parler quand on est saoul !


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Déconseil du jour : parler quand on est saoul !




 tu t'es gouré de topic l'amok  



L'age sans doutes...


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4153850 a dit:
			
		

> L'age sans doutes...



Tu es dur
Tous, nous sommes destinés à subir cette lente érosion de la vue.

Mais il aurait pu prévoir et s'équiper d'un clavier adéquat.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Février 2007)

tant qu'on sait lire sur les lèvres...


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tant qu'on sait lire sur les lèvres...


 
J'y arrive pas moi sur les levres de ma femme... c'est incompréhensible :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4153850 a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es gour&#233; de topic l'amok
> 
> 
> 
> L'age sans doutes...



Pas du tout :  les bons d&#233;conseils font les bons d&#233;samis, quel que soit le lieu.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4153946 a dit:
			
		

> J'y arrive pas moi sur les levres de ma femme... c'est incompréhensible :rateau: :rateau:


Essaye avec un dentier ça améliore l'élocution.

:rateau:


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


>



Je fais un aparté, je me cite car je me trouve trop génial 

Non, plus sérieusement ? pourquoi faire des claviers avec des touches de différentes couleurs pour des aveugles ?
Quelqu'un a une réponse ?


----------



## Tonton Nestor (1 Février 2007)

Je vois pas comment on peut r&#233;ussir &#224; nettoyer un clavier avec une Polo de chez Volkswagen ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Non, plus sérieusement ? pourquoi faire des claviers avec des touches de différentes couleurs pour des aveugles ?
> Quelqu'un a une réponse ?


Pour que les sourds puissent s'en servir aussi.


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une réponse ?





jpmiss a dit:


> Pour que les sourds puissent s'en servir aussi.



J'avais bien fait d'effacer le mot "sensée" à la fin de ma question


----------



## Bassman (1 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour que les sourds puissent s'en servir aussi.



Tu dis ça parce que le clavier Braille ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Non, plus s&#233;rieusement ? pourquoi faire des claviers avec des touches de diff&#233;rentes couleurs pour des aveugles ?


Etrange...
D'autant que, comme &#231;a, on dirait un jouet Fisher Price.

Mais bon, c'est de la discrimination positive : un clavier de couleur pour un non-voyant - d'une pierre deux coups.



(s&#233;rieusement : c'est peut-&#234;tre pour les mal-voyants?)


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> d'une pierre deux coups.



1 coup dans chaque oeil, c'est ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2007)

En tous cas, a en juger par le nombre de touches, les aveugles ont beaucoup moins de doigts que les autres.


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> En tous a en juger par le nombre de touches, les aveugles ont beaucoup moins de doigts que les autres.



Avec touches les activités manuelles obligatoires dès les maternelles, on comprend qu'il y ait de la perte


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Non, plus s&#233;rieusement ? pourquoi faire des claviers avec des touches de diff&#233;rentes couleurs pour des aveugles ?
> Quelqu'un a une r&#233;ponse ?


Pour que les malvoyants qui distinguent les couleurs aient un plus grand confort d'utilisation ? 

Toasted&#174; by Ponk "Watch My Abs" Head.


----------



## da capo (1 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour que les malvoyants qui distinguent les couleurs aient un plus grand confort d'utilisation ?



c'est pas bien de se moquer des malvoyants


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> c'est pas bien de se moquer des malvoyants


C'est bien un reproche qu'on ne peut pas me faire : je me moque de tout le monde à égalité de traitement.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> c'est pas bien de se moquer des malvoyants



Tant que c'est par écrit ils n'en sauront rien.


:rateau:


----------

